# Track back up and running



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

After sitting 4-5 years I got her going again
View My Video


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I recently got my track, Rose City Motorplex up and running after a 4 year hiatus. Took a week of taking the accumulated junk off it and surprise- 3 of the 6 laves still ran perfectly. By the way- Nice track!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, Great Layout, I bet that track is smoking fast

Boosted


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. Boosted she is very fast, more speed than technical but it still has its challanges


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hey!! I remember that track!! Sort of... :lol: Watching that video brought back the memory, and like before I kept expecting the car to return on a different track than it did!!  Neat layout Kevin!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool layout,lots of track on that table!


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

very cool layout


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Fast is good.....................Yeah!!

That is a neat layout GoodwrenchIntim!!

Bob...race on Dude...zilla


----------

